# autosleeper symphony bed length



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, can anybody advise on the bed length . the bed is widthways across the van and i am 5' 11" and am wondering if i will be able to use it comfortably. i am posting this for a friend, thanks in advance sean


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That nice Mr Google has the answer, assuming this is the model you mean.

>> Here <<

Dave


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I have this model and without making bed up to measure exactly, I can tell you that I am 5' 11'' and I can't sleep across the van. We use the beds as singles and I can 'just' stretch out to sleep.


----------

